# Laptop for 1 lakh



## marvelousprashant (Aug 12, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

_1 lakh_

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

_15 and above. Prefer 17 though_


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Alienware (dell)
b. Dislike: Acer


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

_Lots of photoshop, designing and gaming
_

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

_Higher is better_


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

_Can buy from India or US(if covered under warranty.) Should be durable and last for 3 years _


----------



## Naxal (Aug 12, 2012)

Try the Apple 15" MacBook Pro..


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

or take a look at following list:
*TopTen Gaming Laptops 2012*


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

Sony VAIO S Series SVS13A15GN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook

Dell Alienware M14x i7-2630QM processor


----------



## dan4u (Aug 12, 2012)

Check out the Dell inspiron 17R special edition <Link>


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 12, 2012)

^That Inspiron looks very cool. Just a query, if I buy Alienware from US, will I get warranty cover in India?


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^That Inspiron looks very cool. Just a query, if I buy Alienware from US, will I get warranty cover in India?



i think no.
Even if dell provides global/international warranty, it means that someone must purchase in US, and if he shifts in india, he can port his warranty too..
If you just buy it from US and make it ship here, no warranty will be entertained..

And i too think inspiron 17R SE would be ideal for you, designing on a 3D screen would be mindblowing..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

This thing is pretty awesome
Amazon.com: ASUS G75VW-AS71 17.3-Inch Laptop (Black): Computers & Accessories

*www.amazon.com/Samsung-Series-NP700G7C-S01US-17-3-Inch-Laptop/dp/B006MX0WHU/ref=pd_cp_pc_0

*computers.toptenreviews.com/gaming-laptops/asustek-computer-inc/asus-g74sx-review.html


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 12, 2012)

The DELL Inspiron 17R 3D is your best bet, as others mentioned.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

ASUS G75VW-AS71 17.3-Inch Laptop (Black) ---GTX 660m,16 GB RAM,fhd,17.3"er Best buy!!!!Super VFM @1400$(77k INR) if u can get from USA..

Also have a look at this sammy series 7 lappy gaming lappy
*www.amazon.com/Samsung-Series-NP700G7C-S01US-17-3-Inch-Laptop/dp/B006MX0WHU/ref=pd_cp_pc_0


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 12, 2012)

^
He won't get warranty on those in India. He wants a laptop with warranty in India/International warranty.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

This is a fast laptop: Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

Buy locally.


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> This is a fast laptop: Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> 
> Buy locally.



haha.. 
dude, his budget is 1lac, and here in TDF many users have this lap, it's VFM, but not for OP, so please recommend something acc to OP's needs, not anything..


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

ratul said:


> haha..
> dude, his budget is 1lac, and here in TDF many users have this lap, it's VFM, but not for OP, so please recommend something acc to OP's needs, not anything..


I know, but come on, its has a extremely fast CPU, a really fast GPU, 8GB RAM, what's not to like? I am thinking to buy this when I move out, for gaming, a one lakh lappy won't be much faster than that(maybe a 660m, a ssd etc).


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> I know, but come on, its has a extremely fast CPU, a really fast GPU, 8GB RAM, what's not to like? I am thinking to buy this when I move out, for gaming, a one lakh lappy won't be much faster than that(maybe a 660m, a ssd etc).



that's true, but if you see, OP has main needs for photoshop, designing etc.
So a FHD with 17.3" would be ideal.
Then, this samsung has a matte screen, though non-reflective, but gives washed out colors compared to non-matte screens, which is definitely not recommended for graphics work, unless you mostly work in well-lit areas (outdoors, highly lighted rooms, where matte could have an advantage.)
And about the performance, you're right that a 1lac lappy won't have that high performance than this samsung, but considering the above things, this samsung is not recommended to OP..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

@OP simply get ASUS G75VW-AS71 17.3-Inch Laptop (Black) ---GTX 660m,16 GB RAM,fhd,17.3"er Best buy!!!!Super VFM @1400$(77k INR) 
or 
this Sammy
@ Tkin I own That sammy lappy!! But as OP has good budget Y we dont advice him the best under that!!

PS- Both OF the company Provide International Warranty .....Asus Provides for 2 years ...Grab it and FTW!


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @OP simply get ASUS G75VW-AS71 17.3-Inch Laptop (Black) ---GTX 660m,16 GB RAM,fhd,17.3"er Best buy!!!!Super VFM @1400$(77k INR)
> or
> this Sammy
> @ Tkin I own That sammy lappy!! But as OP has good budget Y we dont advice him the best under that!!
> ...



does'nt international warranty means what i stated above???
i am not sure, but i read it somewhere..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

^Well I started Typing b4 u posted lol But u Posted b4 me  ...I'm on faqin Low Bandwith


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 13, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^That Inspiron looks very cool. Just a query, if I buy Alienware from US, will I get warranty cover in India?



Yes you get. Just got Inspiron 17R SE from US. My friend carried it here to India. It took just 1 day to get the warranty transferred to India. 345 days of my warranty are remaining I suppose. 

Check this out.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/161504-dell-inspiron-17r-se.html

You can use this to get the warranty transferred.
*www.dell.com/support/retail/us/en/19/ownershiptransfer/IdentifySystem



tkin said:


> I know, but come on, its has a extremely fast CPU, a really fast GPU, 8GB RAM, what's not to like? I am thinking to buy this when I move out, for gaming, a one lakh lappy won't be much faster than that(maybe a 660m, a ssd etc).



Bro? There are other laptops at that budget, way better than Samsung. If you didn't know,  Samsung has a 2GB DDR3 Graphics, while Dell 17 has GDDR5 2GB. Where Dell gets an edge. Plus, 32GB SSD for bootup, plus FHD, plus 3D with 2 glasses, plus backlit keyboard. 
What more do you expect? 
You don't get these things again and again. Well, if you have a 100k budget and utilize just 60k of it, only to feel that, you shouldn't have cut off the budget when you could have got something better. Then well, it's no use.
But, if I were you, I would have got 1 laptop for about 60k, used it for a couple of years. Then would have got a new one of about 60k. So, you wouldn't have to use the same old config again and again.


----------



## rider (Aug 13, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^That Inspiron looks very cool. Just a query, if I buy Alienware from US, will I get warranty cover in India?



Yes, you can transfer your address and talk to dell representatives about this, one of the user bought Inspiron 17R 3D recently from US and he gets warranty in India.
For your budget like this I recommend you to get an *Apple MacBook Pro 15 MD103HN/A* with student discount of 7-8%.
Specs: Intel quad-core i7 2.3GHz/4GB/500GB/Intel HD 4000/GeForce GT 650M 512MB/SD
Price: $1,745 in US or 1.1lac with student discount in India
And for better gaming graphics laptop from US get an *IdeaPad Y580 20994HU*
Specs: Intel quad-core-i7 2.3Ghz/8GB/1TB/Intel HD 4000/GeForce GTX 660M 2GB/1080p
Price: $1,549 ($1099 with special weekly discount) Not Available in India yet.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

^^bro He can get ASUS GAMING LAPPY in this budget then why y580??


> @OP simply get ASUS G75VW-AS71 17.3-Inch Laptop (Black) ---GTX 660m,16 GB RAM,fhd,17.3"er Best buy!!!!Super VFM @1400$(77k INR)
> or
> this Sammy
> @ Tkin I own That sammy lappy!! But as OP has good budget Y we dont advice him the best under that!!
> ...


----------



## havoknation (Aug 13, 2012)

I have MSI GT683DXR @ 1 lakh shipped

MSI Global ? Notebook - GT683DX(GT683DXR)

Specs :

CPU 	Intel® C*ore™ i7-2670QM* Processor (6M Cache, 2.00 GHz)
OS 	Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium
(MSI recommends upgrade to Genuine Windows® 7 Professional)
Chipset 	Intel® HM67
Memory 	8GB DDR3 Slot : 4, Max: 32GB
LCD Size 	15.6 FHD (1920 x 1080)
Graphics 	Nvidia GeForce GTX 570M
Graphics VRAM 	1.5GB GDDR5
HDD (GB) 	1TB (500GB SATA 7200rpm*2)
Optical Drive 	Super-Multi / Blu-Ray
Audio 	2 HD Speakers+1 Subwoofer
Webcam 	HD Webcam
Card Reader 	SD(XC)/MMC/MS/XD
LAN 	10/100/1000
Wireless LAN 	802.11 b/g/ n
Bluetooth 	3.0+HS
D-Sub (VGA) 	1
HDMI 	1
USB 2.0 port 	2
USB 3.0 port 	2
eSATA 	1
eSATA/USB Combo 	N/A
Mic-in/Headphone-out 	1/1
Line-in 	1
Express Card 	N/A
Modem port 	N/A
Keyboard 	103-key, Chiclet type
Sensor 	N/A
AC Adapter 	180W
Battery 	9 cells
Power Management 	N/A
Dimension 	396 (L)x 269 (D)x 55 (H)mm
Weight (KG) 	3.5

Gaming bag and mouse free with it. Its a best gaming laptop at this price range. We have MSI GT780DX @ 1.15 Lakhs shipped
link : MSI Global ? Notebook - GT780DX(GT780DXR)


*Both of the above laptops comes with 2 years warranty*


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

SlayerAndy said:


> Yes you get. Just got Inspiron 17R SE from US. My friend carried it here to India. It took just 1 day to get the warranty transferred to India. 345 days of my warranty are remaining I suppose.
> 
> Check this out.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/161504-dell-inspiron-17r-se.html
> ...


This? Dell New Inspiron 17R SE 3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ 2GB Graphics/ Win 7 HP Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook


----------



## rider (Aug 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^bro He can get ASUS GAMING LAPPY in this budget then why y580??


Y580 because it costs $400 less than that asus model.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

^well I agree but though OP got a good mount of budget and wanted bigger screen thats y I recommended him ASUS and asus also comes w/ 2 year warranty and is a main stream gaming laptop!!
Though I seriously Believe in VFM if OP can sacrifice 17" then Y580 is bang for buck product Available for him ATM!..y580>BD-ROM,i7,gtx660m,mSata 32GB+1 TB HDD,1080p glossy(1080p ain't good for 15"...needs to zoom webpage to see it clearly but aweosme for gaming and movies),JBL!!!......OP Get y580  or ASUS...though Y580 is way better than ASUS and Dell 17R se is just crap if u manage to buy Y580 from USA..Use some coupon codes and get it for 1000$


----------



## rider (Aug 13, 2012)

Many people have misconception about 1080p display. I know by default the fonts are smaller than regular but it can be fixed by simply adjusting windows setting.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

^^Yeah but 1080p glossy is somewhat ...... If it would be Matte then IT WAS LAPPY OF THE YEAR .......Budget man


----------



## rider (Aug 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Yeah but 1080p glossy is somewhat ...... If it would be Matte then IT WAS LAPPY OF THE YEAR .......Budget man



See, both anti-glare(matt) and glossy displays are fine as per the needs. Anti-glare displays are worse in brightness production, it is more recommended to those who do work in outdoor. Even macbook pro's retina display is glossy display with 1800p.

For gaming and movies glossy is more preferable.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ Yup, by changing DPI, one major issue I face is with old dvd rips(remember axxo?), those look like cr@p.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

rider said:


> See, both anti-glare(matt) and glossy displays are fine as per the needs. Anti-glare displays are worse in brightness production, it is more recommended to those who do work in outdoor. Even macbook pro's retina display is glossy display with 1800p.
> 
> For gaming and movies glossy is more preferable.


^^ yeah agree man but even indoors and a tube Light ri8 on my back just can't affect my viewing even on mid brightness and w/ 300 nits display (MAx brightness) my eyes will get affected for sure


----------



## rider (Aug 13, 2012)

For this problem put light on the ceiling or use laptop on other side of light.
And sorry to say that according to the source of #randomuser111 Samsung laptop you have is not 300nit, it is around 225. 300nit version is not available in India.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ BRo check this website


> LCD---------39.62cm (15.6) SuperBright *300nit* HD+ LED Display (1,600 x 900), Anti-Reflective


----------



## rider (Aug 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^ BRo check this website



That's cool! Yes it is, he is wrong.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ I own that !!!Its pretty awesome!


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 13, 2012)

@rider

I didn't say that 300nit one was not available in India. I said the claimed 300 nit brightness is not achieved by the panel as Samsung claims. It's around 250 nits bright only. Only on the Series 9 the Samsung claim holds true. In series 5 and 7 the "300 nit panels" have been measured at quite less than 300 cd/m2 at full brightness.


----------



## rider (Aug 13, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @rider
> 
> I didn't say that 300nit one was not available in India. I said the claimed 300 nit brightness is not achieved by the panel as Samsung claims. It's around 250 nits bright only. Only on the Series 9 the Samsung claim holds true. In series 5 and 7 the "300 nit panels" have been measured at quite less than 300 cd/m2 at full brightness.



so you mean, 300nit is fake advertisement


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ It ain't I think so!! cuz display brightness is extremely powerful!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 14, 2012)

@rider

Yes LOL 

@pratyush997

That's because even though its not 300 nit bright, its still brighter than your average laptop which is around 180-220 nits bright.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

For brightness, it doesn't matter for me personally. I use f.lux and keep brightness at 0 almost everytime. But having good brightness is good for outdoor use.


----------



## ratul (Aug 14, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @rider
> 
> Yes LOL
> 
> ...


*
*

yup, that could be true as matte uses some special coatings, which not only reduces glare, but also contrast, colours and brightness of the screen, samsung may have a 300nit panel, but matte coating may have reduced it..
See the pic below for comparison (MacBookPro *Left:Glossy*, *Right:Matte*):
*rmaspero.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/compare-mac-book-pro-1.jpg​


rider said:


> For brightness, it doesn't matter for me personally. I use f.lux and keep brightness at 0 almost everytime. But having good brightness is good for outdoor use.



same for me, brightness @0, except for gaming..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

^^glossy looks good outdoor!


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 14, 2012)

True. I *too* rarely use full brightness on my phone/laptop.  So max brightness is almost irrelevant for most purposes.


----------



## ronald110 (Aug 14, 2012)

This Samsung series NP550P5C-S02IN with i7 quad core processor is really good and is a good looking.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> True. I *too* rarely use full brightness on my phone/laptop.  So max brightness is almost irrelevant for most purposes.



Yea, for me contrast and sharpness.. that matters.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

^ 
BTW See this 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/GLuWu.jpg


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

Spoiler



*cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/20613497.jpg


jk LOL


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

^^I can't Lol here bro!!! but can I rofl here ???????????


Spoiler



 Sorry


----------



## havoknation (Aug 15, 2012)

OP can look into this also
MSI Global ? Notebook - GT780DX(GT780DXR)

Comes at price tag of 1.15 Lakh and with 2 years local warranty. We have this one in stock in Pune


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 15, 2012)

^
Hmm second gen CPU. Do you have anything with 3rd gen i7 ?


----------



## havoknation (Aug 15, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Hmm second gen CPU. Do you have anything with 3rd gen i7 ?



No buddy.. MSI has two gaming laptops in India GT683DXR and GT780DX and both has high end sandy bridge CPU ie 2670QM and it is comparable to ivy bridge cpu too. BEst thing is that it has GTX570m gpu and hdd in Raid0 with hell huge room for cooling as gaming lapy must have good cooling design.

We have Asus lapy also with Radeon5870M GPU and same CPU


----------



## red dragon (Aug 15, 2012)

How about increasing the budget and getting the monster Retina MBP?


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

Why buy a MBP, hardware wise other configs will beat it black and blue even at half price.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 15, 2012)

^
Hahahaha +1.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 15, 2012)

which company offers retina display at half price? 
anyways i don't think mbp suits op's requirements.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 15, 2012)

^
There is nothing special about the REtina display apart from resolution. It can't even cover sRGB color gamut fully !!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

^^OP can't play games in Retina display lol Maybe!


----------



## HarshSodi (Aug 16, 2012)

I am thinking of getting Dell Inspiron 17R Special Edition as per Indian prices. Initially I was planning on getting Alienware M17X but then the prices soar high and there is a huge difference between the price of US and India (online price). Now the next thing I need to do is look for the official Dell Showroom in Mumbai


----------



## Scarface (Sep 9, 2012)

Ho guys i want to buy a laptop with full hd screen and narrowed on sony SVS15116GN/B, any inputs on this machine guys


----------



## RON28 (Sep 9, 2012)

havoknation said:


> I have MSI GT683DXR @ 1 lakh shipped
> 
> MSI Global ? Notebook - GT683DX(GT683DXR)
> 
> ...


if you have 3rd gen lappys, then suggest him that also. btw, do you have Asus G75?


----------

